# *Chibson Alert* "Gibson ES-335 Memphis Custom Shop P90s"



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Yeahhhhh, title says it all... Very skeptical about this one lol


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

It's weird, in the ad it says it's in montreal, but if you click to see his other ads suddenly this one is in Saint-hyacinthe (an hour outside montreal), and he has another ad listed in Kitchener. Either way, my car's in the shop, so I will likely have to put off seeing my first real-life chibson to another day ...


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Yeah, saw that one this morning. A little bit too good to be true.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Other than the price I wouldn't write that one off as a fake (from my phone). Should post a link to the ad with these.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> Other than the price I wouldn't write that one off as a fake (from my phone). Should post a link to the ad with these.


Hmm fair Blue, I'd call it an "approach with caution" guitar lol!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

markdoe said:


> ...he has another ad listed in Kitchener.


Is the Kitchener ad also for the 335? 
Could you (or anyone reading this) please post a link to it.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

greco said:


> Is the Kitchener ad also for the 335?
> Could you (or anyone reading this) please post a link to it.


No the kitcher ad is for some furniture. Here's the link: Gibson ES 335 P90 Memphis Custom Shop 2012 | Guitares | Saint-Hyacinthe | Kijiji


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Other than the price I wouldn't write that one off as a fake (from my phone). Should post a link to the ad with these.


If it's not fake and this is the new market value, then maybe @Derek_T wants to adjust the price on his 335 so I can buy it instead ... .🤪🤑


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Picture is shitty, but it seems legit but hard to say without clearer pictures. The following all looks right but hard to say with out closer pictures:

-Stamp/Serial number, wings and tuners on headstock
-Pick guard material & mounting
-Knob and switch locations
-ABR post
-Single ply binding
-12th fret dot spacing and size
-Truss Rod cover

Cant really see if there are knibs on the frets though, Id say its more of a scam vs being a Chibson

EDIT: unless the guy really needs money wants a no hassle deal and just wants it gone today, so Id just proceed with caution. His account is also a year old so not super new, doing a reverse image search no image exactly the same shows up.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

markdoe said:


> If it's not fake and this is the new market value, then maybe @Derek_T wants to adjust the price on his 335 so I can buy it instead ... .🤪🤑


I was just reacting to the OP post, I haven't seen the guitar myself, so I was not weighting on its authenticity.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

Derek_T said:


> I was just reacting to the OP post, I haven't seen the guitar myself, so I was not weighting on its authenticity.


I was just kidding...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

markdoe said:


> No the Kitchener ad is for some furniture. Here's the link: Gibson ES 335 P90 Memphis Custom Shop 2012 | Guitares | Saint-Hyacinthe | Kijiji


Thanks. I wonder what is happening here with the ads being located so far apart geographically?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Dunno anything about Chibsons, but would the Gibson Custom Shop install tuners wonky like that ?


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

markdoe said:


> I was just kidding...


Damn internet, so hard to read the tone .


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

greco said:


> Thanks. I wonder what is happening here with the ads being located so far apart geographically?


It's easy to post a local ad, then repeat it in the bigger city. Been there, done that.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

Derek_T said:


> Damn internet, so hard to read the tone .


That is to say, I was kidding, unless you took it seriously, in which case, I was deadly serious.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

BGood said:


> Dunno anything about Chibsons, but would the Gibson Custom Shop install tuners wonky like that ?
> View attachment 453540


I don't have a full shot of the back of my headstock, but the top tuners seem to line up very similarly


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BGood said:


> It's easy to post a local ad, then repeat it in the bigger city. Been there, done that.


I totally get that. However, one item is in one location and another totally different article is in another distant location. 
That is what seems strange to me.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jfk911 said:


> I don't have a full shot of the back of my headstock, but the top tuners seem to line up very similarly
> 
> View attachment 453541


Look at the top left one on the ad.


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

Not because of the ad itself but I would never trust a guy named ROCKY


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Ad on the left
Real (maybe ...) from Reverb on the right

Pickguard shape is different
Tailpiece much bigger on the left one
Space between tailpieces and bridges differs


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

BGood said:


> Look at the top left one on the ad.


I do agree that top tuner does look wonky to say the least, but I also noticed that the half moons at the bottom of the tuners don't line up on mine either and are also shifted to the left. He could of taken the tuner off and reinstalled it shitty, you also have to remember this is most likely Memphis CS and not the Nashville CS. Memphis CS are production models and the same care does not go into them as it would a Nashville CS


----------



## enyawsworld (Mar 13, 2014)

This ad is a total scam. Here is the same ad on Reverb lol









Gibson ES 335 P90 Memphis Custom Shop | Reverb


Sounds and plays amazingly and in the past year has been set up and had a new nut installed which has helped with tone and tuning stability. Made in Memphis, this is a great guitar and seeing a 335 with P90’s is quite rare, I’ve only seen a few thus far! The neck is fairly slim for a 335 so it’s ...




reverb.com


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

enyawsworld said:


> This ad is a total scam. Here is the same ad on Reverb lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beauty, Its what i figured more of a Scam vs being fake


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

enyawsworld said:


> This ad is a total scam. Here is the same ad on Reverb lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's true -- never trust a Rocky.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Ad on the left
> Real (maybe ...) from Reverb on the right
> 
> Pickguard shape is different
> ...


All the things you mention are normal variation between model years or they may in fact be different models. The Reverb example looks like an Ebony fretboard, so we're not comparing the same guitar. I think sometimes you're pretty quick to label these things as fake on pretty shaky substantiation.


----------



## enyawsworld (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey BlueRocker how do you explain the same couch and same rug. They shop at the same home store 😁 It is definitely the same guitar ad.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

enyawsworld said:


> Hey BlueRocker how do you explain the same couch and same rug. They shop at the same home store 😁 It is definitely the same guitar ad.


I could be wrong, but I think he's saying it's a scam, but not necessarily a fake.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

enyawsworld said:


> Hey BlueRocker how do you explain the same couch and same rug. They shop at the same home store 😁 It is definitely the same guitar ad.


I was referring to the side by side photos that bgood posted. The guitar is real, the kijiji ad is a scam.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

A


BlueRocker said:


> I think sometimes you're pretty quick to label these things as fake on pretty shaky substantiation.



Thread title : _Chibson alert_
I did mention I dunno anything about Chibsons (I do about Epiphone though)
I showed differences I noticed in the side by side photo
I did mention "real maybe" for the comparative Reverb photo
I never wrote it is a fake

I think sometimes you're pretty quick too.


----------



## enyawsworld (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is another one for comparison purposes. Also from England. Looks like there were 2012 P90 models sold in England at a minimum. Serial number, inner label and coa all look to compare with the Reverb listing. Pics look to match up for specs as well. If it is a Chibson they sure did it right!


----------



## enyawsworld (Mar 13, 2014)

Gibson ES 335 2012 Brown Guitar For Sale Coffee House Guitars


Many more Photos on my website Description A custom shop Gibson ES335 from 2012 in antique brown finish. This superb and very rare example features factory fitted P90 pickups and locking grovr



www.vintageandrare.com


----------

